# Sharif medical college result declared.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Sharif medical college declared result of 1st merit list... its 101% confirmed.

i'm not in the mbbs list...........worried!#sad

contact for your name: 

*Director Student Affairs* Muhammad Ayaz Farrukh
*Tel:*+ 92-42-37860117
*Email:* [email protected]
*
Tel:* + 92-42-7860101-4  *UAN*: + 92-42-111-123-786


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

What about sheikh zayed,fmh


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> What about sheikh zayed,fmh


both will display merit lists on 31st oct. #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

anybody got selected in 1st merit list?#confused


----------



## Aamir597 (Sep 15, 2011)

Whats the procedure of admission through donation ??


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> Sharif medical college declared result of 1st merit list... its 101% confirmed.
> 
> i'm not in the mbbs list...........worried!#sad
> 
> ...


hey!!!!!!
what's this?#confused 
there list is out! they weren't suppose to display till 31st! then what's this???#shocked 
please tell me from where i can check out the list??#baffled


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> hey!!!!!!
> what's this?#confused
> there list is out! they weren't suppose to display till 31st! then what's this???#shocked
> please tell me from where i can check out the list??#baffled


simply call them on contact no.s...#yes

they weren't suppose to display#rofl, but rules are made for violation in pakistan.#angry


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> simply call them on contact no.s...#yes
> 
> they weren't supposed to display#rofl, but rules are made for violation in pakistan.#angry


yeah


----------



## Aamir597 (Sep 15, 2011)

Whats ur agregate sehar ?? Anas whats the last merit of first list ?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

The only place I applied to in Lahore is Sheikh Zayed, and I'm having to wait so long for the list


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

Amir my aggregate is 78.568 
hahahah i was so surprised when the guy from sharif told me that their first merit list stopped at 80.4!!!! OMG! its too high #shocked


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> Amir my aggregate is 78.568
> hahahah i was so surprised when the guy from sharif told me that their first merit list stopped at 80.4!!!! OMG! its too high #shocked


i didnt expect such a high merit of sharif.........anyways itz not the only option. :happy:


----------



## Aamir597 (Sep 15, 2011)

Merit will went down as ppl have applied at multiple colleges...i think shareef college will too drop down to around 70 s....btw sehar whats ur sharif merit number...mine is around 700


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i don't know my merit no.! i just called them and asked whether my name is in the list or not!:/


----------

